# Female Phimosis



## Shoshoni (Mar 10, 2004)

I would like to find more on this topic, where the skin around the clitoral hood is too tight, causing pain to the woman.
So far it seems the only "cure" is to either circumsize the clitoris or make a slit in it







Like I would want my finger cut off if it hurt!! Anyone have any experience with this? You can pm me if you are too embarrassed to post. I won't tell anyone.


----------



## sahli29 (Jan 23, 2004)

Circumcision is never the answer.You would use the stretching and/or steroid creams just like men would to deal with this issue.


----------



## hummingbear (Apr 17, 2003)

I don't think this is quite the same thing but I had an anterior tear which ran up next to my clitoral hood when I gave birth. The clitoral hood now seems attatched to my clitoris in a way it never was before. It took a long time to feel ok about sex. My sexual response is definitely different. And it really annoys me that when I inquire medical proffessional about it they say "oh that looks normal". I can tell you it wasn't normal for me.

Anyone out there know a thing or two about female genitalia?


----------



## momto3boys (May 15, 2003)

Clitoral adhesions can be released.

Here is a Dr who does clitoral hood reduction,labiaplasty and adhesion release.

http://www.labiaplasty.org/LabiaSurgeryPhotos.htm


----------



## hummingbear (Apr 17, 2003)

Are there any experience references you can pm me?

Ann


----------



## Shoshoni (Mar 10, 2004)

I was hoping somebody on MDC would have cured themselves of this using non-surgical techniques. Thanks anyway.


----------

